# Four days in Hong Kong?



## ValHam (Jan 18, 2014)

Going to Hong Kong in two weeks for 4 days on the way to Phuket - Would appreciate help with sightseeing and shopping -

What should I not miss? Thanks


----------



## Dandc3 (Jan 18, 2014)

*HK*

We  spent 3 days in HK & loved it. Ocean park is nice, a few rides, live pandas. ( it is china) Eat in the small street restaurants,,,great! Would have put up a photo, but can't figure that  out.


----------



## Passepartout (Jan 18, 2014)

Take one of the many city tours. That will orient you. English signs are everywhere. Victoria Peak, Nathan Road for shopping, if you are into it, you will have time to have a suit custom made at one of the bazillion tailors- get a recommendation from your consierge. By all means a harbour cruise. Wander the near vertigal side streets on HK island.

I am envious. We were there for Chinese New Year a few ago.

Jim


----------



## Jimster (Jan 18, 2014)

*Hkg*

For shopping go to Pacific Place-at least for high end shopping.  Otherwise try Stanley Market and those vertical streets recommended above.  It also depends where you stay as to what to see.  I generally stay on HKG island.  Definitely take a Star Ferry Cruise.  Last time I stayed at LeMeridian and they have an interesting facility there.  Nathan road is also interesting.  For knock offs read the Hong Kong Thread under destinations in Flyer talk.  They can tell you all you need  to know about knock offs.  You can also go to Disneyland Hong Kong if you miss the USA.


----------



## ValHam (Jan 19, 2014)

Would it be worth it to have a suit or coat made in Hong Kong?  Any recommendations on a tailor?  I do want perscription eyeglasses. 

Staying at Cosmopolitan Hotel - Off to Thailand for a month afterwards - Would it be best value to have clothes made in Thailand or Hong Kong?

Thanks kindly. Val


----------



## Passepartout (Jan 19, 2014)

No recommend here on a tailor, and the 'Is it worth it' question is up to you. If you see value in hand tailored clothes of material you choose, then it is. I'm retired and into shorts & T's, so I passed on the multiple trips to the tailor while on vacay to do it. 

Prescription glasses I get at www.zenni.com with my own doc's prescription. They're still made in China for cheap, but come without the hassle of shopping for them on vacay.

Jim


----------



## golf4hrs (Jan 20, 2014)

*Buy a suit in Phuket*

Val,
I have bought custom suits in both Phuket and Hong Kong on separate trips.  If I remember correctly, it takes about 3 days to get it perfect.  A good tailor will ask you to come back for a second or maybe third alteration.  You might pick out the material, color and pattern in Vancouver ahead of time.  Since you will only be in HK for 4 days, then my recommendation is purchase in Phuket and one less airport to carry extra baggage.  

I am trying to locate the business card from my tailor in Phuket.  You might just ask your friendly flight attendant or airline pilot for their recommendation.  That's what I did initially for both cities.

It is hard to compare custom suits from each city, since pricing is negotiable, always an advertised special and shops bundle in ties, embroidered custom shirts, handkerchiefs, etc.  I do not remember a big price difference.  Either way, it is a bargain compared to the US or Canada for all you get between $100-$200 US.  The catch is if you are able to return frequently to downtown Phuket.  I was based out of Marriott Phuket and it seemed a little further than I wanted to travel multiple times in a one week stay.

As far as my most memorable excursion around Phuket, I would recommend a speedboat trip to Phang Nga Bay.  The scenery is jaw dropping and almost surreal.  It is a little more money but beats sitting in a slow longboat and baking in the heat.  It also helps with avoiding crowds.  I used the same private driver in 2007 and 2012.  He even did airport pickups and dropoffs.  The whole trip and others are listed on his web site.  Make sure you also do an Elephant trek. You can pm me for further info.
Russ


----------

